# 2004 licenses



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Went to the GNF Advisory meeting last night....as usual,deer hunting dominated the discussion.

They said they are tired of depredation complaints and car collisions with deer...so there will be a big increase in doe tags this year....something like 20-25,000 more antlerless tags.

They plan on issueing 140-150,000 tags.

You will be allowed to buy as many as you want after the 3rd drawing.

Go get'em meat hunters!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

SWWWEEEEEEEET!

I'll take a dozen!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Geeze, I put four deer in the freezer last Fall.....what the heck do you do with more than that!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

woohooo....I hope they get them deer tags out in time for opening bow this year. *&&^ I missed the meeting, what else was talked about Ken?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You doe hunters can have ALL of mine. :wink: :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks gb3 you buy the tags I'll send sausage :beer:

Oh and SHE BANG... :toofunny:


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

im with you on this one field hunter. I take two deer a year myself and 5 as a family. That is more than enough for me and my family of 4. I personally can only take so much jerky and get sick of deer sausage after ice fishing. uke: A DOZEN!  You gotta be kidding me! Unless your the brady bunch, id reconsider. :lol:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

As well they should. There are more deer than I've seen in a long time. One rough winter and we wouldn't see a deer the next season. It'll be interesting to see if they increase the number of antlered permits as well.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Buckseye...Hildebrand said they want to get them out as soon as possible after the drawing is held so bow hunters can use them.

A lot of the deer talk was about depredation form increasing numbers of deer.They are going to meet with landowners in areas that have the most problems...to get them to open up their land to take more antlerless deer.They said hunting is the best way to control the exploding population.

They also talked about baiting.Most of them are against baiting...they say it only increases the problem of too many deer.Bait them onto your land and after you shoot one the rest now have a santuary.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks Ken....There's alot to that info on baiting. It's not surprising to me that we should regress back to hunting methods of pre-modern human, that will really help get rid of those twenty dollar bills for the G&F. The day it is made illegal to hunt smarter not harder I will just have to quit supporting the management game. Last year I gave $100.00 to G&F for deer tags, I eat what I want and give the rest to the dogs. Works for me 8)


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I tell ya, I did the Atkins diet from the end of deer season til I ran out of sausage (Mid-Feb) and lost 17 pounds (have managed to keep it off too). I sure wish I woulda had more deer!

I was just joking about the dozen, but I'll go for three next year. Maybe four.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

If you choose to take a few more than the norm then just grind it into burger and don't add any other stuff like pork or beef and use it for speghetti, chilis cassaroles etc. tastes great and not dry when you mix with the sauces! And great for you too! I remember making chili 2 to 3 times a week for a loonngg time! Boy did I love chili!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chilli...do you use a package mix or your own recipe?

If a recipe...lets have it.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

From scratch! Never the same twice although I've tried many times. Fresh tomatoes, onions, celery,ceyenne pepper, jalapeno peppers, those small skinny Thai peppers, and if you want it realy hot then a LITTLE bit of habenaro pepper. Also w/wo beans. Sugar and honey are nice options also. Just throw it all together and experiment! Thirty miles from where I grew up was Summerhaven in AZ that you might remember recently burnt down during the last AZ wildfire, there they held anual chili cookoffs and they were great! Really I have never tasted two homemade chilies that were alike! That past chili contest post that made us all crap ourselves in laughter really brought back some fond memories!!!
Anyway I'll let you guys get back to topic!
FACE


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No Cummin or Chilli Powder?


----------

